# Ironwood Bangle



## BangleGuy

I am making a bangle from a large chunk of Ironwood and I thought I would share photos of my progress. I will add more pics as I go. Enjoy, BG

[attachment=4607][attachment=4608][attachment=4609][attachment=4610]


----------



## Kenbo

Looking good so far. I'll be watching for the rest of the prgress. Thanks for posting the pictures.
:i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks for the pictures-wood is looking very nice-How hard is it to machine????


----------



## DKMD

That's gonna be beautiful! I'll be watching this thread with special interest!


----------



## rockb

Missus Rebuild said:


> Beautiful wood! It is really interesting to see someone's project from start to finish, and see all the details as it progresses...Thanks for posting this! (and you _know_ I'm just :hang1: for one of your bangles for myself) Can't wait to see the rest of the process.


Great pics Eric....thanks.....I was wondering how you cut those blanks. I love ironwood, 'specially the yellow stuff. When finished you can "see" right into the center.


----------



## davidgiul

Thanks for the pictures
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for the pictures-wood is looking very nice-How hard is it to machine????



Ironwood is interesting to work with. It is very hard, but cuts fine with sharp tooling. (The dust stinks, worse than oak.) I ran two bangle blanks through stabilization today, but they did not gain weight (meaning it probably doesn't need to be stabilized). I glued the metal core on tonight and hope to have one done tomorrow. I will show you all a picture soon.

Oh, I forgot to add the reason for the electrical tape in the third picture! When I was parting off one of my bangles, it came apart and just about hit me in the head! These cracked woods need to be held together when spinning, or else!

BG


----------



## BangleGuy

Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!

[attachment=4698]


----------



## davidgiul

BangleGuy said:


> Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!



If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the core drills? I noticed that they are Lennox brand.
Dave


----------



## DKMD

Pretty, pretty stuff!


----------



## txpaulie

Dang Eric, that's really neat stuff!

Keep it comin'!

p


----------



## BangleGuy

It is all done! Here is the final bangle:

[attachment=4725]


----------



## BangleGuy

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the core drills? I noticed that they are Lennox brand.
> Dave
Click to expand...



David, No problem. We have a Lowes Home Improvement store nearby so that is where I get the lennox brand holes saw. You can also order them on Amazon.com. I bought my Bosch carbide hole saws online at Lowes and had them delivered to the store for pick up. The carbide hole saws are awesome (but expensive)!


----------



## DKMD

That turned out fantastic! I just love ironwood. BTW, the wife enthusiastically approves of this one!:clapping::clapping:


----------



## txpaulie

DKMD said:


> That turned out fantastic! I just love ironwood. BTW, the wife enthusiastically approves of this one!:clapping::clapping:




Yep, I made the same mistake!:i_dunno:

Thanks Eric!

p


----------



## Mike1950

Very beautiful work and thanks for showing the process.


----------



## Kevin

Excellent thread Eric. Thanks for showing us how this is done - very generous.


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks for following along! I think it turned out well and I'm excited to have a new wood for bangles - GO Ironwood! 

Just FYI, I have a 14 page tutorial that I will be posting on a thread sometime soon. I haven't quite decided how I want to make it available, but most likely it will be through my website as a download. Also, I should have more stainless steel and copper bangle cores by the end of this week. Let me know if you have any questions or want to give it try. 

PS, Women love these wood/metal bangles, and jewelry is probably THE top seller at any art and craft show. Take your turning skills and make some money at the local festivals this summer! It's great fun.

Happy Turning!

BG


----------



## jiju1943

That is absolutely beautiful, I can see why they sell so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I have to say that Erics tutorial is very well done and easy to follow!
I have one of his kits and evrything about it is quality stuff. Thanks again Eric, i will be back for sure. I will try one of the copper cores the next time.
Tom


----------



## davidgiul

BangleGuy said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the core drills? I noticed that they are Lennox brand.
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> David, No problem. We have a Lowes Home Improvement store nearby so that is where I get the lennox brand holes saw. You can also order them on Amazon.com. I bought my Bosch carbide hole saws online at Lowes and had them delivered to the store for pick up. The carbide hole saws are awesome (but expensive)!
Click to expand...

Thanks BG. I think I will go with the carbide. Some of the woods that I have are pretty hard. How did the blanks that I sent work out?
Dave


----------



## BangleGuy

davidgiul said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the core drills? I noticed that they are Lennox brand.
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> David, No problem. We have a Lowes Home Improvement store nearby so that is where I get the lennox brand holes saw. You can also order them on Amazon.com. I bought my Bosch carbide hole saws online at Lowes and had them delivered to the store for pick up. The carbide hole saws are awesome (but expensive)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BG. I think I will go with the carbide. Some of the woods that I have are pretty hard. How did the blanks that I sent work out?
> Dave
Click to expand...


I am in the process of stabilizing... The Mahoe is interesting, maybe a little oily? I am just about out of my SS cores, so I spent time doing yardwork tonight! :hang1:


----------



## davidgiul

BangleGuy said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bangle after boring the ID, sizing to length and gluing to the stainless core. It will be done tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the core drills? I noticed that they are Lennox brand.
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> David, No problem. We have a Lowes Home Improvement store nearby so that is where I get the lennox brand holes saw. You can also order them on Amazon.com. I bought my Bosch carbide hole saws online at Lowes and had them delivered to the store for pick up. The carbide hole saws are awesome (but expensive)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BG. I think I will go with the carbide. Some of the woods that I have are pretty hard. How did the blanks that I sent work out?
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in the process of stabilizing... The Mahoe is interesting, maybe a little oily? I am just about out of my SS cores, so I spent time doing yardwork tonight! :hang1:
Click to expand...

I am curious as to how well it takes the juice. I have turned about 20 Blues and not had any trouble with movement. The wood has an interesting peppery smell to it.


----------



## NeilYeag

BangleGuy said:


> Thanks for following along! I think it turned out well and I'm excited to have a new wood for bangles - GO Ironwood!
> 
> Just FYI, I have a 14 page tutorial that I will be posting on a thread sometime soon. I haven't quite decided how I want to make it available, but most likely it will be through my website as a download. Also, I should have more stainless steel and copper bangle cores by the end of this week. Let me know if you have any questions or want to give it try.
> 
> PS, Women love these wood/metal bangles, and jewelry is probably THE top seller at any art and craft show. Take your turning skills and make some money at the local festivals this summer! It's great fun.
> 
> Happy Turning!
> 
> BG



BG, very very nice. I really love the stainless steel core the wood and the contrast are great. I am also in the jewelry manufacturing business, but not like yours. Keep up the beautiful work.

Neil


----------



## Kevin

NeilYeag said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for following along! I think it turned out well and I'm excited to have a new wood for bangles - GO Ironwood!
> 
> Just FYI, I have a 14 page tutorial that I will be posting on a thread sometime soon. I haven't quite decided how I want to make it available, but most likely it will be through my website as a download. Also, I should have more stainless steel and copper bangle cores by the end of this week. Let me know if you have any questions or want to give it try.
> 
> PS, Women love these wood/metal bangles, and jewelry is probably THE top seller at any art and craft show. Take your turning skills and make some money at the local festivals this summer! It's great fun.
> 
> Happy Turning!
> 
> BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BG, very very nice. I really love the stainless steel core the wood and the contrast are great. I am also in the jewelry manufacturing business, but not like yours. Keep up the beautiful work.
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...



Neil,

Feel free to put your website if you have one in your signature. I encourage everyone to promote their businesses here that way. Even if it is not wood-related feel free to also start a thread in the classifieds section to promote your wares.


----------

